# Brauche ne Idee



## Magicfingers (22. März 2006)

So Leute hab ne Frage un zwar gehts darum, dass ich eine Aufgabe von meiner Lehrerin bekommen habe. Die lautet wie folgt:
Erstelle ein Werbeplakat und nimm ein Opernglas als Eyecatcher!
Umsetzung is kein Problem! Nur mir fällt kein gutes Thema ein.
Es sollte eins sein, dass die Menschen auffordert die Augen aufzumachen und zu handeln. 
NIcht vergessen ich suche kein Roman sondern einen Kurzen Slogan. 
Thx im Vorraus


----------



## Male (23. März 2006)

Ich stelle mir eine Szene vor, wo ein Mann oder Frau durch das Opernglas guckt und neben ihm vielleicht ein Verbrechen stattfinden.
Darunter vielleicht der Slogan "leg Deinen Tunnelblick ab" sowas in der Richtung. Das Mensch nicht mit eingeengtem Blick durch die Welt laufen, sondern achten, was rundum sie passiert.


----------



## Freakt (23. März 2006)

Ich würde mir ein wenig Mühe geben, geh mit dem Fotoaperat raus, fotografiere z.B. eine Fussgängerzone, schau das Du vielleicht rechts im Bild eine Tolle Frau oder so hast, auf die jeder gucken würde oder einen Super Typen.....
Via Photoshop würde ich dann das Opernglas einarbeiten, etwas Links bis Mittig im Bild 
Als ob der Betrachter durch das Glas schauen könnte, in die Vergrösserung würde ich dann etwas machen was entweder sonst sehr nichtig erscheind aber sehr schön ist, z.B. ein Löwenzahn der mitten in der Fussgängerzone aus den Fugen der Steine rauswächst, wo aber jeder unbeachtet dran vorbei läuft, oder etwas was gerne ungesehen bleibt, wie ein Taschendieb oder sowas, aber auf jeden Fall durch die Vergrösserung gezeigt!

Als Slogan, dann  " Achte das Wesentliche " oder "Mach die Augen auf" oder oder oder...


----------

